

Ask HN: accountant recommendation in (north) London? - sdrinf

As a self-employed, I've been doing my taxes on my own for the past year;  however, recently contracting seems to be booming, so it would really make a difference to make this tax-efficient. Particular painpoints are evaluating whether on the basis of getting paid via dividends from a shell corp would be most tax-efficient if routed through an LTD to me, or via self-employment; for this, I need an accountant who's 1, generalist enough to know these trade-offs; and 2, will not try to auto-upsell me through incorporation costs for better commission.<p>So, here I turn to the nice community of HN: how would you find an honest accountant, preferably located in North London?<p>Personal recommendations are also welcome.
======
ColinWright
I use an accountant in Cambridge. Virtually all our work is done via email
with the occasional visit in person. I have found him to be efficient, clear,
competent, and understanding.

Reply here if you want me to email his details to you.

~~~
sdrinf
Thanks for the offer, but I'd really prefer London for the occasional visit
-opportunity cost is a PITA, as they say, and half a day downtime for an hour
of consultation is not acceptable.

~~~
ColinWright
Understood. I've not met many accountants who work as effectively almost
entirely by email, but if you want more regular face-to-face then you need
someone close by.

Good Luck! Will you report your findings/decision?

~~~
sdrinf
Will do, thanks :)

